# P2SL vs Soloist



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

hello,

I currently own a P2SL, and love it. the ride is smooth, aero, I don't think I need to explain the rest of it. However, recently I have been thinking to convert the aerobar for a handlebar to make it a road bike. 

What is the geometry difference between a P2SL and the Soloist besides the rear wheel cutout? Has anyone tried this before? ...I don't think it would feel that much different but just wanted to see what everyone has to say. Thanks!


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

I've done it. the seat tube is too steep, even at 75deg, you will be using a lot of quads, so depending on your fitness, your speeds may vary. It felt fast because my quads in better shape in proportion, but you will be hard pressed to keep high speeds up for rides longer than 2 hrs. The steering with the Wolf TT fork is sluggish and doesn't corner well, or safely. Head tube angle is slack, and that affects the steering. The ride quality is fine as before, but you are too forward on the bike and it makes for some nervy descending, because weight distribution is really unbalanced, in essence you feel like you are going headlong downwards. 

In conclusion, it will work, I rode 3-4 months on it, but it is not the best combination, if you are sticking to drop bars, you'll soon want a bike with proper geometry. Essentially this is a stop gap until you can locate a road frame of your choice. feel free to ask any other q's.

mike


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks, that's very, very helpful information. I will have to give it a try when I get a chance and really get the feel of it, but what you said makes a lot of sense. I was thinking about the seat tube won't make much of a difference, but I guess I'm on the wrong side. Is the Dual's geometry same with the P2SL? There's the wheel cutoff difference but I'm not sure about the rest. 

It won't be the best combination...but it might be the cheapest way to be eligible for a road race before I get enough stash for a proper frame...


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

I think the cutout was the only difference. Not completely versed on Cervelo literature though, but from what I remember, they are very similar in geo.

actually that degree or two on the ST does make a diff, if you move it back 1cm you should lose a deg, but that changes the muscle group and reach, so it's not a good compromise in most cases. 

I did a lot of crazy stuff with mine, track, offroad, road, tri.. it's a versatile frame, and pretty damn good except for a few small things. Best of all, it feels damn fast always. I'm sure you'll be fine for a road race until you find something better. If you change the fork out for a road fork, I think it might make a big difference. different rake should help the handling a bit. with the TT fork, it steers and climbs like an elephant. give the fork change a try!


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

yes....mine actually came with a CL instead of a TT fork, and I guess that's why it always steers kind of quickly. Can you elaborate on the 1st post where you said about the quad muscles, where when the ride gets longer than 2hrs etc.? If the riding position is more efficient for a TT rider, wouldn't that benefit for a handlebar as well? 
I agree with the fast part-- I haven't ridden many other frames, but this one is rigid enough (and aero+skinny) makes it feel like it slices through the air. I wonder if it feels the same on those top-dollar P2C or P3C...or even P4...now that would break a bank to get. 
I'm just a little more concerned about the riding position which may lead to inefficient pedaling due to the geo, but I think I'd have to give it a try to feel it...thanks again


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

CL should help the situation a lot. the purpose of the development of the 78deg seat post was to actually conserve legs on the triathlon part of the run, and time trials, short high power exertions. There's no doubt you can generate a lot more power using quads... 

the drops is different because when you're in the drops there's the problem of breathing in a drop position, and hip angles, or your thighs coming up too high on the stroke, these all lead to fatigue over a longer period. Notice that in a TT you are going all out, and it isn't over a long distance. The angles of your arms and legs allow for an optimal breathing position, but if you're in an aero tuck on the drop bars, you'll be deeper than the stem, and that closes the angle for breathing, making it unsustainable. also, seated climbing might be an issue, and if there are long climbs, you'll be out of the saddle for the whole time, or seated and in trouble... starting off, you might be mashing a bit since your quads are the target muscle group, with effort you can probably spin but your body angles are off so I think this will be harder to achieve. there's a lot more but this is why bike frame geometry is so important, you'll need to do this research for your new frame so might as well get a head start!

i'm sure the ride quality of the newer Ps are phenomenal... seeing as how P2sl is first gneneration cervelo tech. lighter, better ride quality, and probably a little more aero. haven't tried any of them but i moved out of the TT stuff, there aren't enough events around to justify keeping a TT rig.


----------

